# Proper way of ordering drinks



## koolbavaria (Mar 25, 2005)

Gentleman,
Besides clothing, I'd like to know, amongst you, what kind of alcoholic beverages you like and the proper way you order them with what besides it? Excuse the 'improper' way of the question, but still tired after a 14-hour sleep


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

It really depends on the circumstances. Here are my usual libations:

Special Occasion - Remy Martin Louis XIII and a Cuban Montecristo #2 on the side;

Business - Johnie Walker Blue or Chivas Royal Salute with a Cuban Cohiba Siglo II on the side;

After dinner - Grey Goose Martini, Straight Up, with a Twist with any number of good Dominican or Honduran Cigars on the side (Davidoff Millenium Blend is very consistent throughout the size ranges as is the Padron Anniversario)

Before or during dinner - Wine. Depending on the circumstance it could simply be a glass or two of the house red or white or a bottle of an excellent Montrachet or Pinot Noir. The Cigar can wait until after dinner.

Hope this thread spurs some interesting discussion.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I walked into this bar and ordered a Tonic and Gin. Waitress looks at me and says " you mean a Gin and Tonic don't you?" I says, no I want the tonic water poured in first so I can watch the barkeep give me a proper shot for your prices. Don't you listen to Billy Joel? I like to match my drinks with the ethnicity of the food.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm a little confused Kav, wouldn't it be easier to tell how much alcohol is in the drink if it was there alone? In addition, I think BJ did Tonic and Gin because Gin is a heck of a lot easier to find something to rhyme with.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Almost entirely a cocktail man. I don't spend a lot on alcohol, I buy Gordon's or Beefeater Gin and Smirnoff Vodka, J&B Scotch, E&J Brandy, Mount Gay Rum.

My favorite liquor is Gin.

My favorite cocktails:

Gin and Tonics (tonic must be Schweppes and a lime is required)
Sea Breezes
Cape Codders
Tom Collinses
Gibsons (I like the onions better than the olives)
Stingers
Madrases
Rum and Tonics
Gin Sours
J&B on the rocks is also fine
I will bring a flask of brandy to a football or hockey game if possible
White Star Champagne is good stuff too, but champagne's not an everyday item

On the rare occasion that I have beer I just get a generic, regular brand like Budweiser or St. Pauli Girl. I do not believe in Light Beer. Overall, I don't get much from beer.

On the occasions that I drink wine: Sauvignon Blanc, or Sherry

As for proper ordering:
When I order any drink, it's simple. I just say "May I have a" (or if in a not so nice bar, "could I get a") [name of cocktail] please?"


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

You can tell if a bar is any good really quick:

Me: "Could I get a highball, please?"
Waiter/ress: "Oh, um, OK."
Three minutes later...
Waiter/ress: "Um, a highball is a type of glass."
Me: "Right. Could I have a highball glass filled with ginger ale and a shot of whiskey?"
Waiter/ress: "Oh, right. OK."

If it's a particularly bad bar, they won't bother with a followup question and I'll get any random soft drink mixed with either rum or whiskey.

Preferred drinks:
A nice 12 or 18 year scotch, neat.
Highball (Crown Royal with Canada Dry ginger ale)
Gin & Tonic (Tanqueray with Canada Dry tonic)
Manhattan (after dinner)
Tequila (A nice Reposado; Herradura, or Dona Carolota, or Agaveiro liquor. Avoid anything by Cuervo, it's ALL garbage)

On special occasions, a bit of Kalore, the best coffee liquor in the world, sadly no longer in production as far as I know. I bought out Playa del Carmen's last stash and am greedily hoarding it 


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

The proper way to order a drink is to do so on an expense account. Of course you should only do this over business but what constitutes business is very varied.

Life is much nicer with a liberal expense account.

But always tip well when the service merits it no matter who pays the bill.

Karl


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

My favorite alcoholic drink? None. I don't like the taste of hard liquor, and I don't need the calories from beer or wine. 

I drink club soda and say "Club soda, please. Either lemon or lime, surprise me."


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...Aaah...another topic about drinking...well seeing as how Dean Martin is one of my personal heros I cant resist posting...

Before dinner-Makers Mark Old Fashioned (if I trust the bartender's ability to make it properly), Saphire Martini stirred with one olive, or a Saphire Negroni...

After Dinner-Oban "over with a twist", or Macallan 18 "over with a twist", Grand Marnier or Navan (I'm not really a cognac drinker, so the infused stuff is as close as I get)

Partying-Goose "up", JW Black Label "up", Pravda "up", Remy "beautiful"

Lounging/Relaxing-Goose Kamikaze, Campari Tonic, Campari Remy, JW Black Label "Rocks", Ron Zacapa (if you can find it) "rocks", Meyers Kahlua, Remy Sidecar (made properly)

Early morning-Saphire tonic, Campari chardonay, Champagne cocktail (made properly)

Drinking Alone (not as bad as it sounds)-Royal Salute, JW Green Label, or just about any kind of Rum as long as it isnt Bacardi[xx(]...

These are just some of the more common drinks in my repertoire (sp?)...but depending on the mood and the event...I'll drink just about anything (once again, not as bad as it sounds )...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

proper way to order drinks: "Ummm, make it a double."


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by the Gabba Goul_
> 
> or just about any kind of Rum as long as it isnt Bacardi


Not even Bacardi 8 year old?

Just picked up a bottle of Appleton Estate in Jamaica. Looking forward to trying it. Good to see another Dean Martin [8D] fan. My favorite too.

Question: Is Gabba Goul a takeoff on the word cappicola?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

shot, what ever the best bourbon or rye they have is, next to the best draft beer.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> The proper way to order a drink is to do so on an expense account. Of course you should only do this over business but what constitutes business is very varied.
> 
> ...


Karl, we agree! I am genuinely glad!

Coming from the UK I was not a big tipper by habit but since moving to N America I have become much more enlightened. Tipping well encourages and fosters good service and makes it possible for servers to earn well and stay in the industry.

In the UK most servers are either sullen teenagers, transient antipodeans or people who are unqualified and unsuited for any other type of work. It does not, as you can imagine, lead to good service.

Here in Canada and in my travels in the US I have found the service to be on average far more professional and pleasant.

The best way to order a drink? Be polite and respectful, ask for advice where it may be useful - particularly when pairing wine with food - and avoid pretension, especially with regard to whisky. Very old (and expensive) single malts are an acquired taste and for most people they are an extravagance that is not worth the money.

For those beginning the journey to whisky knowledge you may wish to try this excellent lowland malt, not coincidentally made about a mile from where I grew up:
https://www.scotchwhisky.com/english/about/malts/glenkinb.htm

------------------


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...Dino was (IMHO) the real talent behind the rat pack, and (taking nothing away from Sinatra) probably the best all around performer of his time...I've actually been working on a bottle of Appleton VX for a little over a week now...I wasnt as impressed by it as I thought I'd be...but it's still worth trying...if youre a fan of rum I'd deffinately recommend trying to locate a bottle of Ron Zacappa 23 year old...or a bottle of Coyopa...and yes, The Gabba Goul is a takeoff on the word cappicola...it's actually one of my nicknames (there's a whole story that goes along with it, but it's kind of long, so I'll refrain from boring you with it)...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I'm still waiting for the Dean Martin Roasts to be available on Netflix.

Gabba Goul, unfortunately, I work until 7 on Fridays. But if you'd still like to have a steak, try Alexander's Steakhouse on Wolfe and 280(just a few minutes from Ricardo's.)

I haven't been there yet, but the reviews are good.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I may just try them out, if I do I'll let you know how it was...BTW when are we going to do SF AAAC night out again? I posted something in the events forum for the bay area guys to sign in...but no response thus far...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Does it annoy any other Brits to hear someone over here ordering thus: "Can I *get* a..."? It drives me mad. No disrespect intended towards our Stateside friends - it's just that coming from a Brit (actually, I've only ever heard it in London), it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> Does it annoy any other Brits to hear someone over here ordering thus: "Can I *get* a..."? It drives me mad. No disrespect intended towards our Stateside friends - it's just that coming from a Brit (actually, I've only ever heard it in London), it sounds ridiculous.


Drives some of us Americans nuts too but in some bars a could I get (I never use "can") seems appropriate just because of the prole clientele...a "may I" would meet with a sneer from the bartender and several patrons. Actually I tried a "may I have" in one such bar and was rewarded with not only the sneer but a "any particular flavor". I was asking for a g&t!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think it's going to be that kind of bar, just say; "Gin & Tonic, please"...eliminated the preliminaries.


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

There is only one drink: The Godfather.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Mostly I drink gin in the warmer months and scotch in the cooler months. My favorite gin drinks are the gin and tonic and the gin martini. The rum martini and the rum and tonic are also good and vastly underappreciated.

Brands at home: Dewar's scotch, Gordon's gin, Smirnoff vodka, Bacardi rum, Cuervo tequila. Nothing too expensive, yuppie, or chi-chi. Nothing too cheap and undrinkable (e.g. Rocksoff vodka). Someone once looked at my liquor brands and remarked "You must have been a frat boy." So I was. I don't drink bourbon and I don't stock it at home.

I like Moosehead beer. I like a glass of port occasionally. I never much cared for cognac or other brandies, although there is generally a bottle in the house for cooking. I also keep sherry, madeira, and marsala in the house, but those too are mostly used for cooking. I enjoy some liqueurs and like to have Chambord, Drambuie, Benedictine, Chartreuse, and Cointreau on hand. Also triple sec for making margaritas, and cacao for Alexander cocktails. (The original Alexander cocktail is made with gin, not brandy. If you make it with brandy, it's a Brandy Alexander).

On holidays, special occasions, or when guests are here, I serve wine at the table. Other than that I don't drink much wine. I'm always surprised when guests are offered a drink before dinner and ask for wine. In my family, everyone drank hard liquor before dinner and had wine only after sitting down at the table.

When ordering: "I'd like a (or, I'll have a) gin and tonic, please," or more simply, "A gin and tonic, please."


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by anonterm_
> 
> There is only one drink: The Godfather.


I always thought this drink was a myth. I spent ten years in the bar and restaurant business (9 years behind the bar either managing or pouring, most of the time doing both) and never heard anyone order one. Why anyone would want to ruin perfectly good scotch by adding something as pedestrian as Amaretto is beyond me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I order either a gin and tonic or a dewars on the rocks.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> I always thought this drink was a myth. I spent ten years in the bar and restaurant business (9 years behind the bar either managing or pouring, most of the time doing both) and never heard anyone order one. Why anyone would want to ruin perfectly good scotch by adding something as pedestrian as Amaretto is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I too have often wondered about this drink...Maybe I'll make myself one when I get home from work...I just cant imagine these two tastes comming together in any kind of harmonius way...I suppose it would be made with something like JW Red Label or another such scotch that would commonly be mixed with soda or coke...I couldnt begin to imagine mixing something like Macallan with Amaretto...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I've never had a Godfather, but surely they are made with a blended scotch, not a single malt. There is also the Godmother (replace the scotch with vodka) and the God Child (replace the scotch with vodka and add an ounce of cream). None of them appeal to me.


----------



## CaliforniaDreamer (Nov 17, 2005)

_I think BJ did Tonic and Gin because Gin is a heck of a lot easier to find something to rhyme with._

He sweated something chronic
To find a rhyme for "tonic".

(Sorry).

I'm a fan of single malt scotch, neat, no ice. Laphroiag if I can get it, or Macallan 18yo.

I'm an even bigger fan of Australian shiraz. Nothing like a lovely peppery bouquet to add zest to your steak dinner.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> I'm a fan of single malt scotch, neat, no ice. Laphroiag if I can get it, or Macallan 18yo.


You will find that splash of water helps to release the aroma and reduce the strong alcohol sensation in the nose which masks the other aromas.

In Scotland malt whisky is usually served with water on the side.

No ice though. Never ice.

------------------


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a try... it's an amazing drink, and it's pretty much the only thing I drink these days.


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... it's not a myth, but I wouldn't be surprised to know that it's ordered fairly rarely. I have been to all of the top bars in manhattan, and _verrry_ few bartenders even know what a godfather is without having to look it up. It is an amazing drink. The best godfather I've ever had has been the consistently great godfathers at the Pierre hotel bar. If you're in the NY area, I highly recommend that you stop in and check it out.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

At home for cocktails I prefer Jameson with a splash served in my favorite Waterford tumbler. For wine I love dry red Bordeaux, especially Haute Medoc, Saint-Julien, Saint-EstÃ¨phe, Saint-Emilion, Margaux and more. When dining out or at a club I will take what I can get but usually opt for the best that they have within my budget.

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> I always thought this drink was a myth. I spent ten years in the bar and restaurant business (9 years behind the bar either managing or pouring, most of the time doing both) and never heard anyone order one. Why anyone would want to ruin perfectly good scotch by adding something as pedestrian as Amaretto is beyond me.


There are some things moral men do not allow. Things that violate the primordial laws of nature.

Revolvers have 5 shots. 6 is acceptable, as is 4. 7 or more is a sin.

Pizza does not come with pineapple, or any other fruit unless you call it "desert" and there is cinamon and icing. Then it isn't really pizza, now is it?

Scotch is drunk neat, or with ONE drop of pure spring water. Anything else is a crime against nature.

The proper way to order a (non-scotch) drink:

BT: What'll ya have? 
M: Whiskey. 
BT: How do you want it? 
M: In a glass, or if that's too much trouble just gimme the bottle.

Although these days I usually just say "Vodka tonic".

This could be the last day of the rest of your life
Lenovo and Amazon SUCK:


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I love Macallan 18 year but for the price I've been going for a lot of American whisky lately. Evan William's single barrel can be had for under 30 dollars routinely and it goes toe to toe with 60 dollar+ bottles of Scotch.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One reason: the buzz

I am not crazy about the taste and would never mix a nice single malt with Amaretto but if you want to get hammered fast, mix 2 parts red label or dewars and one part amaretto. Have three (four if you can handle it) and Bon voyage!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by petro_
> 
> ...Revolvers have 5 shots. 6 is acceptable, as is 4. 7 or more is a sin...


You must be a .454 Casull man, or a WWI break-open Webley fan.

DD


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If one merely wants to get buzzed fast, I would suggest an

*Irish Car Bomb*:

Put Baileys, Kahlua, Jameson in a shot glass.
Pour a Guinness draft into a pint glass.
Drop the shot glass into the pint and chug.

That is how a professional would do it.

If one did not wish to go through all the trouble and did not wish to chug that much liquid, I would suggest a

*Pit Bull on Crack*:

Combine
1/2 oz Turkey 101
1/2 oz Goldschlager
1/2 oz Jagermeister
1/2 oz Rumplemintz
1/2 oz Bacardi 101
then shoot.

Or perhaps something with more sophisticated liquors,

*Backdraft*:

Combine
1 oz Drambuie
1 oz Grand Marnier

in a brandy snifter. Light on fire then cover the glass to put out flames. Gently raise hand and inhale the vaporized alcohol. Slowly swallow the rest of the gently warmed liquor.

All of these would accomplish your objective but my best suggestion for getting quickly and easily buzzed would be just to shoot Jager until you have to hold onto the bar to keep from flying off the earth.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## AzChilicat (Dec 18, 2005)

I am first and foremost a Canadian whisky man, having grown up on rye. Weiser's Oldest, a nice 18 year old is my favorite for a Manhattan with Stock vermouth.

Living in Arizona now, I've grown a taste for tequila. I've created a drink I call a "margatini" and I've seen a few places with similar names on the martini menu these days. My drink consists of:

1.75 oz tequila of choice. For this I use a nice silver, such as Milagro for approx. $22.00 a bottle. A mellow reposado is also good, not too much wood though. Milagro is good once again, or believe it or not, Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo. Save the expensive stuff for sipping.

.25 oz Chombord

.75 oz orange liquer, be it triple sec, contreau, etc

1.0 oz water

1/2 lemon juiced

Shake and pour.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

Proper way to order a drink (lesson 2): "A Manhattan, straight up, please".


----------



## AzChilicat (Dec 18, 2005)

I have to disagree with Rule #2. If in a formal situation I like mine shaken and poured into a martini glass. If in a casual setting, especially while boating, on the rocks.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

It's the holiday season, so we here in Chicago's Andersonville are drinking GlÃ¶gg, preferably the hand-made batches at Simon's Tavern.

In the winter, when I can't get glÃ¶gg, but still need a warming drink, I'll order a Rusty Nail.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

I've got a S&W 629, and I've got my eye on a .357 for backpacking/E&E/Survival work (the .44 isa great revolver, but it's a bit on the heavy/large side).

It's just that there is a natural order to things, and 5 or 6 is the right number of cylinders.

Oh, and I've got nothing against the Webley. Not really into "my bore is bigger than yours" type firearms.


----------

